# Introduction



## coffeerock (Dec 19, 2010)

Hi to all,

I was nosing around sites looking at design, construction and fitting out features for Van De Stadt 47's when Sailnet's site caught my eye with some comments by Billyruffn and his VDS 47. He noted that it was previously named 'Belle' and was built in Australia so I figured that it had to be 'Belle' built in Jack Hofland's yard near Fremantle in Western Australia, the same yard and builder as my own yet to be named and completed VDS 47 Samoa. I see Jack quite regularly and I am constantly berated for failing to complete my project which commenced before Belle was a gleam in the original owners eye (perhaps he has a point). 

My earliest exposure to the boating world was during my youth off the coast of Tasmania working and travelling on the odd fishing boat before I 'ran away to sea'. I stayed there for over thirty years so I guess I must have liked some aspects of the life.

I've done some open water sailing, commencing in the early 80's crewing a maxi out of Perth WA heading for Sydney, that voyage was cut short in the Middle Watch by a pod of whales with one of them punching a hole in the hull (double dynell sheathed ply). This incident led to my decision for a metal hull. My most recent trip was crewing a 90 tonne schooner out of Phuket along the coast to Lankawi in Malaysia about a month before the Tsunami devastated parts of the region.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

It all sounds very interesting. Welcome aboard and keep us posted.


----------



## Classic30 (Aug 29, 2007)

Welcome to Sailnet, Coffeerock!! Us Aussies are slowly taking over.. 

Not thinking of doing the Sydney-Hobart by any chance??


----------



## coffeerock (Dec 19, 2010)

Thanks for the welcome, and Hartley18, Sydney-Hobart, perhaps not this year.


----------



## AboardIndigo (Aug 23, 2007)

Coffeerock, I'd like to hear more about the whale encounter when you have some spare time/the inclination to share. Welcome aboard.


----------

